# Bye Bye R34 GT-R....Bye Bye....



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

:wavey:


Well, it’s my last week as a Bayside Blue R34 GT-R owner…which may come as a shock to a few of you I know (but not one of you lol)…...seeing as the prospective buyers funds are about to clear my account, I wish them all the best with the car and no doubt you will see it at various shows over the summer & GTROC meets. 


The new buyer is on this forum but I don’t want to steal their thunder. They will be only the 3rd person to own this car from new, the previous Japanese owner having it for 8 years, and then myself for 3 and it truly is a little gem. 

Pic taken by Miguel, shortly after being collected at the auction in Dec/Jan 08.










at the docks, being prepared for shipping....











I am pleased it is going to good home & not being exported (like my previous GTR, and many R34s lately). I will not discuss the price I got for it; however the condition reflects the price & quality of parts found on the car. I doubt also many 34’s are being imported these days due to the high value they are fetching in Japan respective to the exchange rate, & the VAT going up to 20% in Jan.

The car is everything I ever dreamed of (and far more). Starting off with a 32 many years ago, I got the “RB” bug, and all my attention was focused on obtaining an immaculate Nismo Kitted BB BNR34.

I think meeting the Japanese GTROC members in 2006, and seeing Dino’s, Bean’s & Gio’s 34s really made me look into saving for a 34 for when the opportunity came along.

This happened in 2007, and the car has been perfect ever since. I have really enjoyed owning such an iconic & mythical car, and slowly changing the way it performed & looked. 

A lot of people argue over the “premium” a 34 makes and why they are not coming down in price (on the whole), all I can say is that the looks, drive and overall package in my eyes, means that this shape will always be the most desirable of GT-R’s (just in front of the 32 imo).
























It has come a long way in those 3 years since I picked it up from Newera, new wheels, HKS parts and the clear change of bonnet to a CF Top Secret Item amongst others. 

No other car, I have owned seems to draw the attention that a 34 has on the motorway on a late night drive, or sat at a set of traffic lights.

What will I replace it with? What could you replace an iconic shape GT-R with? It’s a tall order, something that needs to top the thrills, acceleration and general “oooo ahhhh” factor….


Well no it won’t be a R35…so I will keep you all guessing…


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Didn't realise you were selling it!

Replacing with another R34!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

_shaun_ said:


> Didn't realise you were selling it!
> 
> Replacing with another R34!


only a couple of people did, 

a) the new owner
b) a close friend of mine on here (plus miguel obviously)

didnt want to post it up on the for sale section, pistonheads etc. Very very low key sale, but a quick one. 

still its going to a good home:wavey:


very happy as to who has bought it, and i wish them all the pleasure it bought me in 3 years.

id not want any other 34 GT-R in the UK tbh , so no your guess is wrong


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Well i'm sure Lee was probably the only other person that knew about the sale.
Have always admired your car Matty. A fine example. I think Anubis would only be suitable to replace it with as R34's go.
So maybe you are into NSX's now??????


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

Blimey thats a suprise!  A great example as Paul stated.
Is the next one Japanese or are you looking elsewhere?


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Well that came as a big shock
A real stunner of a car and all best wishes to the new owner.


Terje.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Either a R32 GTR, or you must want your head tested for selling that car! Lol.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Trev said:


> Either a R32 GTR, or you must want your head tested for selling that car! Lol.


not going the 32 route im afraid

sorry to disappoint all you GT-R fans

maybe Trev, but hey ho:wavey:


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Do tell Matt, Do tell...!! You've not gone green and bought a Prius have you?! :runaway:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

LPG powered 2cv


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Damn! I know you mentioned it a couple of times but didnt think you'd actually do it.


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Cant believe you've sold it Matty! Loved seeing this out and about (not that it was out much!). Will the car still be local?

We need another meet if it ever stops raining


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ah well not too surprised, I knew you'd kind of fell out of love.

RX7?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not out of love 

Nope no fd


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Matty you silly boy, why did you do that? :chairshot :chuckle:


Wouldn't be about to start driving a certain black R33 would you?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nope not the saurus 33

Drove that the other week though


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, mate shame to see it go, was a lovely car.

I can however reveal the replacement:



Only joking :wavey:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Is it a something like I like?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Aslong as you don't replace it with a R33 or R35, i'd hate you to downgrade...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Still shocked at this news..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That's my TT!!


However it's going in for a hello kitty wrap this weekend


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello Kitty rocks!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Hello Kitty rocks!


....If you are are as bent as a hula hoop:flame:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL..


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

oh my god! its sold!!! must be time for a black r32 mate


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

you've sold your GTR & have a TT ? ? ? wtf


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

kpgc10


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

KM BlackGTR said:


> you've sold your GTR & have a TT ? ? ? wtf


 no ive sold my 34 GT-R

lee is taking the pi%% i havent bought a TT

i have however bought something to replace it with

(see other thread)


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Yea just look at the other thread.
So what you bought then ? ?
V. Glad you not bought a girl / h.dressers car.
So whats the Top Secret you got then ? ? ?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

No doubt the new owner will be more than happy with your creation, Matt. That is one sweet BB R34!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

LOL, my lips are sealed... mmmmmmmmm-mmmmmmmm!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Matt,it was hipogtr's car i was thinking of,stunning :bowdown1:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

OHHHH MANNNNNNNNN!!!!!

WTF

I knew you would be selling this car, and I wanted to be the one to buy it. I can no believe you didnt advertise this

Only last week I was looking at your threads to see if you had put anything up

WELL P!SS3D OFF


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

agent-x said:


> OHHHH MANNNNNNNNN!!!!!
> 
> WTF
> 
> ...


sorry, it went to an existing GT-R Newera Customer


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

I am honestly really gutted

This was my favourite BB 34

I always wanted a BB or a pearl white 34

Words can not express how gutted I am

Congrats on you new car anyway, fantastic car once again lets see what special things you add to this..


----------

